# Silver screens



## 109537

I have just bought my first motorhome, an autosleeper nuevo, 2005 model, and was wondering about the benefits of insulating screens. Could anyone tell me if external fitting or internal fitting are the best type to buy. I will be going to the nec in feb and hope to buy some there. I have recently found this forum and found it to be fascinating reading, there may even be an answer to my question, there is so much to read here, that I spend many a happy hour digesting everyones helpful comments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spacerunner

External. They do a better job, both in winter and summer. With internal screens you will still get condensation, and they leave too many gaps.


----------



## dbh1961

Internal are slightly more convenient, and they have the advantage of being secure, and of being easy to remove (should you need a quick getaway from a wild camp)

External ones can be bought with extended length, to cover vents.

For us, the main difference though is with condensation. That will always form in the gap between your hot and cold surfaces.

No silver screen = cold windscreen, warm cab - so condensation forms on inside of windscreen, ie INSIDE MH

Internal screen = cold windscreen, warm silver screen - so condensation forms between windscreen and silver screen, ie INSIDE MH

External screen = warm windscreen, cold silver screen - so condensation forms between windscreen and silver screen, ie OUTSIDE MH

I should add that all silver screens reduce condensation to some extent, because they turn a warm/cold "single join" into a warm/screen/cold "double join". I'm sure there will be users of internal screens who are able to report no (or little) condensation, but I have seen people removing their internal screens, and then literally sponging their windscreen dry, before driving.


----------



## 108370

We have used internal screens on the old van and we did get condensation.

My only concern with external screens is , do they get very wet and dirty , thus causing a problem when you take them off.?

Also can they be rolled up or folder to take up less space than the internal ones?

thoughts please


----------



## dbh1961

Ours fold/roll, and go into a quite small bag.

Yes, they do get wet, although not particularly mucky in our experience.

We have a MH garage, and I just shove them in there, unfolded, to air off. To be honest, I hadn't thought about that, but it may be another reason why some prefer internal.


----------



## maddie

Hi we have both and external are best by a large margin.They are only a pain in the wind but well worth the effort once in place,our external have a nossy net that pulls down at the front so you can see out.
terry
edit they both take up about the same amount


----------



## 109537

Thankyou to all who have replied so far, this has given me lots to think about, and as far as I can see, you all raise very valid points, and a great help. thanks again.


----------



## Spacerunner

SilverScreens Co. Ltd, claim that internal screens can force up the temperature of the windscreen during the summer which can lead to damage. Seems a bit imaginative to me. We store our rolled and bagged externals in the shower when travelling. The standby internals pack away so small we can keep them in an overhead locker.


----------



## Grizzly

The screens are always supplied in a duffel bag shaped waterproof bag so it does not matter if they are wet when you put them away. A good shake before you roll them into the bag generally gets most of the water off and, in our experience , they do not get dirty. Spread them out to air on a dry day if you remember but we have forgotten to do this and they have come to no harm.

We would not even contemplate internal screens for the reasons already stated. You can feel the change in temperature in the cab as you put on the external ones. Very effective and, as well as doing away with the chore of wiping down the windscreen and possible mould in that area. it increases the useful area for living and storage in the cab.

G


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Fusion61!

Trust me, please don't even think about internal screens!! We tried these in France during the heatwave of 2003. I was shocked to see the two semi-circles of greyness developing daily as the windscreen started to delaminate!! A valuable lesson indeed! 

Our last MH was an Auto-Sleeper Pollensa on a Boxer chassis. We bought a genuine silverscreen for it and really enjoyed feeling the extra warmth in the winter and the extra coolness in the summer. It made a huge difference.

Auntie Sandra and I have just returned from two nights on a CL in Derbyshire, where we had the chance to try out our new MH with its new EXTERNAL silverscreen. I found this one to be easier to fit than the previous one. It was more secure and, once again, changed the inside of the MH into a more-comfortable haven, such that we could turn the heating down a tad. When I removed the screen this morning, condensation on the inside of the cab windscreens was NIL. It just can't happen with external screens. 

There have been lots of posts on this site from RV owners complaining about the rotten dashboards and having to replace them. The root cause was internal condensation!

You are right to consider an insulation screen. Your are right to ask for advice. I am not advocating one maker above another. I am simply advocating EXTERNAL. No condensation, cooler when it's hot, 
warmer when it's not!


----------



## cronkle

We have both internal and external silver screens. I'd agree with everything said abut the pros and cons of both particularly about condensation. 
We do use our internal screens when in southern Europe to act as sun shades for the cab. They come in three parts and only one needs to be used at any one time. It certainly appears to help keep the cab cool.


----------



## 108370

Ok , I am convinced , external it is.

Thanks for constructive comments.

So the next question as if you did not know !

Whose is best for the new Fiat?peugeot/Citroen cab?


----------



## HarleyDave

Are silver screens strictly necessary on an A class van if it has double glazed side cab windows?

Would they only need a silver screen for the front windscreen?

I'm assuming Coachbuilt and Van conversions don't have double glazed side cab windows and so need the full wraparound version?

TIA

Cheers

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Cronkle! Please be very careful regarding the delamination when using internal screens in temperatures that can easily hit 50C in the sun. In 2003, I recorded a 48C in Cognac. That's where I spotted the start of the delamination.

As a point of interest, in 2004, we returned to Cognac to do things we had not been able to do because of the heat in 2003. We parked in the same carpark slot and recorded 31.5C! Much more comfortable but the silverscreen by then was on the outside! 

Hi reventu! I said that I would not advocate one maker above another. Gerald mentions long-line Taylor-made, as they cover the scuttle on the X2/50 and lessen the water ingress. 

For the second time, I have gone for the genuine "SilverScreen" because I am happy with the product, the makers are only an hour away so I can visit. No doubt there are other makers too. 

Your mission, should you wish to take it, is to do some more homework and then make another decision. By accepting the need for EXTERNAL, you've already made one good move!!


----------



## Grizzly

reeventu said:


> !
> Whose is best for the new Fiat?peugeot/Citroen cab?


We bought ours from Taylormade ( our 3rd set). One phone call with name, address ,c c details and type of cab and they were with us less than 36 hours later.

We have had 3 sets now and all have been equally qiuick to arrive, equally hard wearing and trouble free. A firm I'd always be happy to do business with.

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/
G


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Dave! The whole idea of the silverscreen, whatever the make, is to insulate the SINGLE GLAZED screens. If you already have double-glazed side screens, then insulation would not be necessary. 

But your front screen, single-glazed, needs insulating on the outside, otherwise you will be replacing a rotten ply dashboard very soon!


----------



## sammyb

Inner or Outer - the big debate 
What's best 
Our company sell on average 9 inner screens to every outer screen
Several factors that drive the customer to deciding when making their choice and also our advice based on nine years of trading
Our inner screens are a lower price than our Outer screens.
If you have inner screens and you are wild camping or in a layby and you hear a noise outside that you are not happy you could quickly drive off if required - you don't have to go outside to take them down.
Customers normally mention theft of the outer screens - but I have never had anyone ring up explaining they have been a victim - so that doesnt really come into it - unless someone out there knows different.
IN BRIEF - USING OUR GERMAN MADE HIGH QUALITY INSULATION SCREENS
IF you use the vehicle from early spring to late Autumn in either the UK or Europe I would recommonend our Inner screens.
If you use the vehicle all year round or are spending a lost of time in highland areas and example Ski resorts etc our advice go for the Outer
Our A-Class customers normally go for the Outer screens as the glass area is so big - and the general opinion is that Outers have the better insulation - our screens should cut down on condensation to a minimum virtually non existant - and we have a no quibble money back guarantee to back this claim.
Thats my advice......


----------



## damondunc

We are having interior screens made for our dayvan , i believe they are the German Made High Quality Insulation Screens mentioned by Sammyb.
As i read the thread i thought oh dear, but as we want them for privacy we will only have them on at night so the temperature won't really be an issue ,hopefully they will be easier to fit .
We are going to have a set made for our RV but may well look at exterior ones as we do have a condensation issue at present ,we will have to think about it,i won't want my leather covered dashboard getting stained will i (we are recovering due to yellowing and air freshner damage not water damage.)

Chris


----------



## boxersteve

hmm!


----------



## Spacerunner

Vancomfort supply some excellent German made screens at a reasonable price.
They are thinner than usual externals but appear to be just as efficient.
They are easier to fit and stow away extremely compact.
We have used them for a couple of months and are very pleased with them.


----------



## HH66

Does anybody know where I an get internal silver screens for the rear, square windows of a van conversion. I've seen some on vans that I've passed but an internet trawl comes up blank.

HH


----------



## bozzer

*Silver Screens*

Just made some for my sons van which he uses for camping in.
Bought the silverscreen fabric from o'learys motorhome parts. Made the crossway strips, to go around pieces, from fabric I had. O'learys do the suckers but they advised I looked at pound shop etc because they are pricey. We used stick on velcro because he wasn't worried about the look.


----------



## HH66

Thanks for the advice. I did wonder whether I was going to have to make some myself. 
HH


----------



## Chascass

I have both and like the majority on here it's the external one's for me by a mile, Sammyb sales figures really surprise me.

Charlie


----------



## Autoquest

I have used internal screens for the last three seasons and frankly, I hate them, absolute tat - They don't fit, the little suckers are useless (and mark your screen), they fall off, and they allow massive condensation. My new silverscreen has just had its first outing this week and the difference is unbelievable.... We will keep the internal screen folded up on the dash to help keep the interior cool whilst travelling and we can whip it up in supermarket carparks etc but overnight? Silverscreens without a doubt (and that dayview thing is pretty neat too!)


----------



## HH66

Totally agree - external on the windscreen and side windows. I was just looking for something for the little square back ones.
hh


----------



## philoaks

HH66 said:


> Totally agree - external on the windscreen and side windows. I was just looking for something for the little square back ones.
> hh


I'd speak to Taylormade to see if they've got any. http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/ They're sure to have the templates to make them up for you even if they haven't any in stock.

If you do a search on this site you'll find varying reports about them, particularly about their response times to emails/phone calls. I've used them a number of times and never had any problems!


----------



## Whiskeymac

I have been meaning to ask this question for some time. I have a Hymer A class which came with an external insulation screen made by Wigo Zelte, a German firm. It is beautifully made and has corded tops at the side which slide into slotted bars on the MH. It has rubber bands top and bottom at the ends which fix over plastic hooks on the MH. There are also three cut away sections to fit over the wiper outlets. It is silver on one side and buff on the other. The whole thing concertinas into a posh bag which stores flat.

Now, my question is this. When it is fitted silver side out, the cutouts align with the wipers. A rubber cuff along the top front, which looks as if it should form a seal, protrudes forwards. Iif it is fitted silver side to the screen, the cuff doesn't actually seal and only two cutouts align with wipers. This would indicate that it is meant to have the silver side outside and that the cuff serves some function I can't fathom.

My personal feeling is that silver reflects heat and that with the silver on the outside it is performing as a cooler . I imagine that to work best as an insulator to keep heat in the MH, the silver should be pointing inwards. Can anyone assure me that it works as well in this role, with the silver side outermost, or should I be reversing it to keep warm?


----------



## Chascass

My instincts would be the same as yours, silver facing out 1/ It works that way 2/ Silver reflects heat (sun) 3/ To retain heat it dose not need to be silver, only have good insulating property's.

They sound nice covers.

Charlie


----------



## Whiskeymac

Good point about the insulating properties of the blanket, however my point was that it might work better with the silver on the inside when trying to keep the M/H warm.

I've now spent a while searching the web and oh what a load of muddled thinking there is out there, with people discussing silver foil in their attics and wrapped around meat, and which side, shiney or dull should be in or out, and many conflicting suggestions.

I should be wiser having survived A-level physics, but eventually I decided that the closest analogy is the space blanket that is wrapped around marathon runners at the finish. There are a number of reasons why they work as explained over several pages here: 
Space Blankets

Clearly the secret is to get the silver sided barrier to reflect infra red (heat) either away, as in hot sun, or inwards, as during a cold night.

My product would be better if it was silver on both sides. It looks as if my instinct was correct. It might insulate with the silver side outwards but it wouldn't reflect heat back in.

Come to think of it, I really wouldn't want to spend long with it in place on a sunny day, so gloomy would it be inside, but I suppose it would keep the M/H cooler whilst left unoccupied.

Wonder if I should consider spraying the inside silver?!!!!!


----------



## sandalwood

Hi

We have BOTH inside and outside - very very snuggy. Also we have good duvets. Sleeping in 2 beds in MH I do not have the luxury of the old mans feet!!! However, if really cold we keep heat on low. Happy days for you

Shirley


----------



## Whiskeymac

Yes me too Shirley. We were out in the coldest weather during the last two winters. Quite frankly, when it gets that cold the heating is going on whatever and splitting hairs about screen covers isn't relevant really. Nevertheless it still goes on and we have a sliding concertina blind as well. 

As far as condensation goes, it's going to happen unless the heating is so high that the window is heated and that would be too hot ton bear, not to mention being very wasteful. Using a good chamois leather soon sorts it out and gets rid of any dog nose prints at the same time!

We have found that pulling curtains across inboard of the front bed helps a bit in keeping warmth where it is wanted, as long as we are using the rear bed that is.


----------



## sandalwood

I think our Pollensa Ford Automatic must be very well insulated. We only use silver screens in REALLY cold weather (once) and the heating is on the lowest setting! We are quite warm and snuggy, however, a hotel would be preferable if very cold

Tks for info


----------



## GEMMY

I have an external for the w/screen, just bought a roll of the silvered (both sides) insulation. Have done all side windows a triplle layer for the roof lights.After experiencing -15/20 in Germany last winter, I'm stopping the moans before they start.I still have enough material to do the new van when it arrives in January (if these don't fit.  )

tony


----------



## busterbears

Just received my levelling blocks, UK mains adapter for the leccy and awning tie down kit and thought that was all i had to buy - now i see i need a silver screen too! 

On our first and only outing so far we saw a lovely MH whose owner put the windscreen cover on as soon as they parked up, i just thought it was because they had no cab curtain inside - now i see yet again i'm oblivious to anything technical and also a little bit lacking in the intellectual prowess necessary for MHing. 

But as usual its forum to my rescue so reading this has all been very helpful. As I'm planning a mother-daughter only weekend very soon, and it was already -4 degrees here this morning i shall now be ordering up my silver screen and forgoing the new winter coat i was promising myself. 

Thank you all once again

Michelle


----------



## barryd

I dont have screens. Perhaps its a case of what you never had you never miss. Same applies to awnings and leveling blocks which I also dont have.

We have always been warm in the van even down to -12 and I can count on one hand the number of nights where its been too hot to sleep.

Is it just another accessory that we think we need because others have them?

Someone says the condensation can rot the dash board. Ours is a Peugeot and its plastic? If we do get a bit of condesation I just wipe it with a cloth or run the engine window screen heater.


----------



## Whiskeymac

You wouldn't be able to cool a M/H at night using a silver screen and triple layer silver screen material insulates only as well as the material it's made of. 

When considering the benefits of silver screens and bits of the material used on other windows, it helps to understand which aspect of heat transfer you are trying to deal with. As I was reminded by the linked pages in my earlier post, the purpose of a silvered surface is to reflect heat (Infra red energy). It won't reflect cold which is just an absence of heat energy, and in itself it will not insulate. Insulation is associated with heat conduction which is achieved most usually by air space in materials or between double glazed sise window panels.

With good duvets and a warm partner it's easy to stay warm at night but it's the getting up in the morning that hurts.

I've always said that keeping warm is easier than keeping cool. With the large windscreens and lack of opening side windows in M/Hs, keeping cool can be a problem. What we need is a windscreen like those sunglasses you don't see any more but were once popular, being a silver, mirrored surface on the outside. Just picture it!!! Genius!!!


----------



## UncleNorm

busterbears said:


> Snipped:- now i see i need a silver screen too!
> Michelle


I am so surprised at how few motorhomers have EXTERNAL insulation screens. As far as we are concerned, when dealing with comfort in the motorhome, the silver screen is the most important accessory. Its impact is so dramatic.

It was the very first accessory that we bought for Our Coral. We use it all year round... in the warmer months (as in the avatar) to keep the MH cooler during the day; in the cooler months to keep the MH warmer during the day AND NIGHT. Especially important is the fact that we have NIL condensation in the morning during those cooler months.

:wink: 8)


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> I am so surprised at how few motorhomers have EXTERNAL insulation screens. As far as we are concerned, when dealing with comfort in the motorhome, the silver screen is the most important accessory. Its impact is so dramatic.


Absolutely Norman,

We wouldn't be without ours, especially from October through to March/April. They are a godsend.

Forestboy, (Rory & Jan), who were trying out their Hymer B694 this weekend, found that the condensation created without the external screens, was in Rory's words "horrendous." These are top of his list of "must gets."



barryd said:


> Someone says the condensation can rot the dash board. Ours is a Peugeot and its plastic?


Many of the "A"Class MHs have extended dashboards which are made from covered plywood, and over the years of exposure to levels of running condensation, they do rot, and replacement is not a job I fancy doing, nor funding. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Anyone want to buy a set on internal reflective screens for a LHD Hymer A Class (B and E models)? :wink:


----------



## Whiskeymac

Condensation is certainly a nuisance and will occur on any surface that is cooler than the dew point. A silver screen won't stop it entirely and not at all unless there is internal heating of some sort.

Much more to the point is to use your extractor fan, if you have one, to get rid of excess water vapour caused by cooking and showering. Keeping the shower closet door firmly closed helps as does keeping lids fully closed on saucepans and reducing the heat source accordingly. Using a microwave cuts down condensation considerably. If you've any doubt about this, compare with an unused M/H.

It's really the same as a kitchen at home, but much smaller. Bad habits and lack of adequate ventillation equals tons of condensation on cold surfaces. BTW, check your freezer for external condensation and use the heater (if you have one) to get rid of it and prevent metal securing catches from rusting. Probably best to silicon spray these anyway.

Has anyone replaced a M/H closet mirror that has discoloured due to condensation? Where do you source them?


----------



## boskybee

We have internal screens, simply because I can't be bothered to get out of the van when it's raining, same reason I hate putting on chocks.
We are looking at buying a new van with the Reimo blinds, so this leads to my question, do they keep you warm or are they just a privacy thing? Or do I have to bow down and get externals??


----------



## Whiskeymac

Blinds will have a small effect, rather like pulling your curtains closed at home. They trap some air which insulates a little but nowhere near as much as an external blanket insulates due to it's construction, the thicker the better. 

External screens are waterproof and get wet in rain or frost so you can stay in bed without worrying. They come in a waterproof carry bag so can be stored wet for short periods but should be dried thoroughly to prevent rot/mould like anything else. The next night will probably be dry with wind to dry the screen. They do cut out a mass of daylight by day. Your choice!

External screens are great for avoiding frost/ice/snow on windscreens.


----------



## boskybee

I guess I should try it - they are £94 for a merc sprinter so I hope it's a good buy :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm

Whiskeymac said:


> Snipped:-
> Has anyone replaced a M/H closet mirror that has discoloured due to condensation? Where do you source them?


I would start with http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/index.asp

OR

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

OR

just try a local glass supplier who would cut one to size. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

boskybee said:


> We have internal screens, simply because I can't be bothered to get out of the van when it's raining, same reason I hate putting on chocks.
> We are looking at buying a new van with the Reimo blinds, so this leads to my question, do they keep you warm or are they just a privacy thing? Or do I have to bow down and get externals??


Yes, you have to bow down and get externals. The internals are fine for privacy... we do have them and using them when wild-camping in the summer does not constitute a problem. But in the colder months, like now, there would be litres of condensation on the cab windows. The warm, moisture carrying air can easily get behind the Remi blinds, or any other internal blinds, where the vapour condenses in great quantities on the cool glass.

The aim of the external screens is to keep the cold air on the outside away from the warmer glass on the inside.

At the end of the day, the decision is yours. :?


----------



## 1302

We still use internals but I have considered getting externals as they are probably easier to fit and admittedly keep the condensation down. We are away this weekend so I may well re-assess the situation  My main concern would be the damp and wet once removed as we store ours in the wardrobe - used internally they hardly get wet at all.


----------



## UncleNorm

1302 said:


> Snipped:- My main concern would be the damp and wet once removed as we store ours in the wardrobe - used internally they hardly get wet at all.


I can see the worry... I just put ours in the bag, which appears to be totally water-tight, and put the whole lot in the shower room. The materials for the bag and screen are rot-proof so I don't worry about how long it will take for them to dry out.

As an aside, how does anyone deal with wet, muddy boots, wet water-proof over-trousers, wet gaiters, wet storm-proof coats, after a wet walk? In our case, they get put into plastic bags and/or hung in the shower room to dry. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Whiskeymac

Thanks Uncle Norm. I'll bookmark those sites for future reference.

At the moment the discolouration is just at the edges so I'm going to look for something I can use to conceal that. The glass is very thin, assuming that it is glass, and thus lightweight. I wouldn't want full weight mirror glass stuck to the wall. It could fall and remove my feet!!


----------



## peejay

We have both internal and external screens, both have their merits and downsides - I have modified mine so we can mix and match both depending our requirements and the conditions, have a look at the following link....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-728964.html#728964

Pete


----------



## Whiskeymac

Regarding your wet clothing Uncle Norm, I'm pleased to report that the long period of recce prior to purchasing our M/H resulted in our choosing one with a very large garage. As well as housing bikes in the dry and sailing gear, it's great for hanging up wet kit. There is a blown air heater outlet there so it really works very well. I haven't tried it for a skiing holiday yet but feel it would work well with damp ski boots.


----------



## JockandRita

Whiskeymac said:


> Regarding your wet clothing Uncle Norm, I'm pleased to report that the long period of recce prior to purchasing our M/H resulted in our choosing one with a very large garage. As well as housing bikes in the dry and sailing gear, it's great for hanging up wet kit. There is a blown air heater outlet there so it really works very well. I haven't tried it for a skiing holiday yet but feel it would work well with damp ski boots.


That's what Hymers were built for. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Briarose

Hi in our previous MH a Swift Bolero, we had the Remis type internal folding blinds in the cab, in the summer we never ever bothered with the external screen but in the winter it is/was used all the time.

We have just changed our MH to a Burstner Solano which doesn't have the internal folding blinds in the cab, my do I miss them and feel that the cab looks more like a van cab, without them.

At this moment we are (depending on cost) considering having them fitted, as they def gave the cab a more cosy feel, and in summer I would often pop just one across for privacy or to block out the sun.

I don't know about anyone else ? but I do feel quite closed in and a bit depressed at having the external screen on in the winter months..........I couldn't stand to leave it on all day, I must have that SAD thing.


----------



## JockandRita

Briarose said:


> I don't know about anyone else ? but I do feel quite closed in and a bit depressed at having the external screen on in the winter months..........I couldn't stand to leave it on all day, I must have that SAD thing.


Hi Nette,

I agree with you totally, that's why we pull down the front panel in the daytime, and fold it back up when daylight has diminished. 
I saw a set of externals when in Germany. These allowed you to see out, but no one could see in, and they allowed light in too. They were for summer use only though, as they had no thermal qualities at all.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Briarose

JockandRita said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about anyone else ? but I do feel quite closed in and a bit depressed at having the external screen on in the winter months..........I couldn't stand to leave it on all day, I must have that SAD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nette,
> 
> I agree with you totally, that's why we pull down the front panel in the daytime, and fold it back up when daylight has diminished.
> I saw a set of externals when in Germany. These allowed you to see out, but no one could see in, and they allowed light in too. They were for summer use only though, as they had no thermal qualities at all.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

OOhh Jock, I make Phil take the screen off everyday and put it back on at night, LOL and until a few days ago I didn't even know that our silver screen had a panel that could be pulled down LOL.

Having said that I don't think I would like to have the side windows covered all day, esp now as the MH doesn't have a window on one side apart from in the bedroom, not even in the habitation door which is taking a little getting used to as well.

I like to see what is going on around me LOL.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

JockandRita said:


> I agree with you totally, that's why we pull down the front panel in the daytime, and fold it back up when daylight has diminished.
> I saw a set of externals when in Germany. These allowed you to see out, but no one could see in, and they allowed light in too. They were for summer use only though, as they had no thermal qualities at all.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Hi Jock

Are just about to purchase some external screens from Silver Screens and they supply a "privacy" screen to fit their screens. Lady at Silver screens advised that they would fit into their standard screens. I think it goes in the place where you can fold the screen down during the day.

See here: http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/Priva-see panel.html

Milly


----------



## JockandRita

midlifecrisismil said:


> Are just about to purchase some external screens from Silver Screens and they supply a "privacy" screen to fit their screens. Lady at Silver screens advised that they would fit into their standard screens. I think it goes in the place where you can fold the screen down during the day.
> 
> See here: http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/Priva-see panel.html
> 
> Milly


Thanks.

Yes, we should have gone for that option when we ordered ours, but wasn't aware of it at the time. 

Good luck with your new screens.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## busterbears

[


> As an aside, how does anyone deal with wet, muddy boots, wet water-proof over-trousers, wet gaiters, wet storm-proof coats, after a wet walk? In our case, they get put into plastic bags and/or hung in the shower room to dry. :roll: :wink:


Not done this yet Uncle Norm with the MH but planning to work a similar system we use with our car boot. When out running/mountain biking far from home in winter have all sorts of wet and manky gear. Use a bread basket to chuck all the wet stuff in, after brushing worst of mud off with a cheap brush also have a couple of old towels for drying hands etc after doing all this.

With the MH planning to put the old break basket under the van once parked up so when returning with manky/wet running/bike gear it can just get chucked in there and stay dry under the MH while we go inside and warm up. Gives you time dry off and heat up before rigging up a drying area in the MH. Will probably use 2 baskets, one for wet clothing and one for shoes/helmets/gloves etc.

Happy walking!


----------



## midlifecrisismil

JockandRita said:


> Yes, we should have gone for that option when we ordered ours, but wasn't aware of it at the time.
> 
> Good luck with your new screens.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Hi Jock

What I meant was that you can buy the inset to fit into your existing screens (least I think thats what I understood from the lady that I spoke to cos she said that you only probably would use them in summer).

Thanks re the screens - we are off next Friday to pick them up hopefully on our way to York - two birds and one stone sort of thing.

Milly


----------



## JockandRita

midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> What I meant was that you can buy the inset to fit into your existing screens (least I think thats what I understood from the lady that I spoke to cos she said that you only probably would use them in summer).
> 
> Thanks re the screens - we are off next Friday to pick them up hopefully on our way to York - two birds and one stone sort of thing.
> 
> Milly


Oh righty ho. I'll enquire with "Taylor Made" (the manufacturer of ours), when I next see them at a show.

York? A lovely city. Enjoy killing those two birds. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

JockandRita said:


> midlifecrisismil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jock
> 
> What I meant was that you can buy the inset to fit into your existing screens (least I think thats what I understood from the lady that I spoke to cos she said that you only probably would use them in summer).
> 
> Thanks re the screens - we are off next Friday to pick them up hopefully on our way to York - two birds and one stone sort of thing.
> 
> Milly
> 
> 
> 
> Oh righty ho. I'll enquire with "Taylor Made" (the manufacturer of ours), when I next see them at a show.
> 
> York? A lovely city. Enjoy killing those two birds. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Sorry Jock was talking about Silver Screens (who make silver screens :roll: ) didnt realise you had Taylor Made ones but perhaps they do the insert as well.

Milly


----------



## JockandRita

midlifecrisismil said:


> Sorry Jock was talking about Silver Screens (who make silver screens :roll: ) didnt realise you had Taylor Made ones but perhaps they do the insert as well.
> 
> Milly


No probs Milly. 

Jock.


----------

